# Roldan / Torre Pacheco



## lifewithfive (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello, 
We are planning a move to Spain later this year and are hoping to send our children who will be 4,6,10 to a local public school. 
From what I've read we will miss the registration period as bar a weeks visit in May, we won't be moving until August as we have a business here that we can't wind down until that time, although hoping to have a property purchased in time for the move. 
Can anyone tell me if you can select the school you want your children to attend, or do you get told where they have to go, and is it possible to start later in the term? 

We are planning on hiring a Spanish language tutor so as soon as we arrive so that the children can then have a basic understanding of the language before starting school, would this be beneficial? 

Is there anyone here who has made a move to this area with children? Buying on La Torre Golf Resort as already have family here. 

Many Thanks


----------

